# Any East Coast Cat Boaters?



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Sorry dude, gotta come west if the Missisippi. 

Cat Boaters were banned from the east coast due to legislation enacted in the middle of the decade. Hence this led to the massive catboat herding of aught-eight. 

Feel free to Google "trail of beers"


----------



## Catman (Jan 6, 2012)

I'm not clear on what you mean by "banned from the east coast due to legislation." Could you elaborate on this? I've been using my cat on numerous rivers out here, had friendly encounters with park police and rangers, and have been on national and state park property without any negative responses or inclinations that my cataraft is of any problem. I found nothing relevant to this post when I Google'd "trail of beers" but would definitely appreciate any clarity anybody could give.


----------



## BoscoBoater (Jul 11, 2006)

You might have better luck looking on the raft zone section of boatertalk. There are quite a few southeast rafters on there. 

BoaterTalk: RaftZone

If you ever get up to the rivers of New York, let me know. I am always looking for some one to raft with.


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Seriously??? Gosh I guess that disproves the saying that East Coasters really do not have a sense of humor 

Mountainbuzz is a Colorado Rockies Kayakers forum. Being a Catarafter from the left coast, the only reason they let me post is because they envy our brew. And west of the Mississippi they probably get my sarcasm

There has to be a good east coast rafting/cat/kayak forum. 

Since you really dont have mountains out there, maybe search under GentlyRollingTerrainBuzz or Landfillmound Buzz


----------



## BarryDingle (Mar 13, 2008)

I lol'd

Turn up your sarcasm meter,catman


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

You'd think the name Avatard might be a hint


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

No disrespect, catman. Just having a little fun


----------



## whiteknuckles (Jun 8, 2010)

Ill be moving to Front Royal in June, working in DC, I got a !4' raft. Ive never rafted the in the east. We should line up some trips.


----------



## Catman (Jan 6, 2012)

I admit Avatard, ya got me good there (in a boring British sitcom sort of way). Being from Washington state originally, I must agree that the east coast mountains are merely hills. However, that being said... I wouldn't discredit the amazing runs on the Gauley, New River Gorge, Cheat River, and Youghiogheny. Especially since most east coast rivers can be run year round instead of waiting for the freezing your tits off "boating season" out west. This forum actually has a huge number of east coast residents, so that is why I posted here on the topic. Anyhow, I enjoy some good ball bustin' so no worries, take shots when you can get em in!


----------



## Catman (Jan 6, 2012)

Whiteknuckles,

Yeah man, we should absolutely set up some trips when you get over here. I'm working on an 8 day trip in Sept to do Cheat Canyon, New River Gorge, upper and lower Gauley, and would love to have ya along. I'm sorry you have to work in DC. You'll hate the 2-3hr commute into work from "F'royal." I definitely don't envy that!


----------



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

Catman said:


> I admit Avatard, ya got me good there (in a boring British sitcom sort of way). Being from Washington state originally, I must agree that the east coast mountains are merely hills. However, that being said... I wouldn't discredit the amazing runs on the Gauley, New River Gorge, Cheat River, and Youghiogheny. Especially since most east coast rivers can be run year round instead of waiting for the freezing your tits off "boating season" out west. This forum actually has a huge number of east coast residents, so that is why I posted here on the topic. Anyhow, I enjoy some good ball bustin' so no worries, take shots when you can get em in!


I actually believe the BBC office was hilarious and NBC Office is a travesty. I'm dying to check out some of the runs especially near WV but so much out here yet to discover and I go where my Cat travels. When you come back to Portland SW Washington look me up I might have a spare boat avail


----------



## Catman (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah if I'm ever out that way, I'll hit ya up. The same goes for you. In the mean time, I encourage any east coast boaters (rafts or cats) to get in touch with me and set up some trips.


----------



## dgosn (Sep 8, 2006)

Good luck!

I was in WV for 8 months in 2008. I tried pretty hard to find anyone that used oars. The closest thing to cat boaters were shredders. I befriended a couple outfitters (Blackwater Outdoor Adventures) and even they didn't have oar frames or know anyone with them. It's odd, as stuff like the tygart, cheat canyon, the Youghagheny, etc would be a hoot in small cats.......

scott


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I showed up at the Ocoee from time to time with a rowing rig, and it clearly was a novelty. Same on the Gauley, although it's been a while since I've been there.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## pilom (Dec 28, 2010)

Raft Zone on BoaterTalk: Whitewater kayaking, canoeing and rafting information is probably your best bet. 

I lived in PA for 5 years and then DC area for a year and just moved out here to CO. Personally I'd argue the reason for the lack of oar rigs out east is because east coast boaters have some absolutely awesome rivers that are so tight they are way more fun with paddles vs oars. The Upper Yough would be a terrible day with an oar rig but is one of the most intense/fun raft rides on the east coast. Same for the Lower Big Sandy, the Cheat canyon at low water, the Savage river, Meadow run by the Gauley, etc. 

I brought my 2 man shredder out here and everyone looks at me funny when I take it through Gore. I feel like Gore rapid is really wide with giant lines. An oar rig probably wouldn't feel that way.

Side note, @catman, if you're gonna do the Cheat Canyon, the Lower Big Sandy is so close it uses the same takeout and is a way more fun run. For starters it has a shorter shuttle, it has way less flatwater and it has an 18ft raftable waterfall!!! Check if its running when you head out.


----------



## Catman (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeah, I just figured that there has got to be some number of oar rigged out here to get in contact with. I hate using boatertalk because it's such a sloppy website.

Crap! I just paddled cheat canyon this superbowl weekend. It was pretty fun, but I'd be more interested in the Big Sandy. I didn't think an oar rig would fit.


----------



## austinwilcox (Nov 4, 2008)

Hey Catman, I recently moved to Balmore from Utah and have a 15' oar rig. Other than a flatwater float on the Potomac, I havent been able to get it out, little too big for most of the water around here. I've been thinking of getting a 12' cat from AIRE but I havent seen anyone else rowing out here and wondered how sucessfull that would be. Have you found that your cat works out here or is it a square peg in a round hole?


----------



## Daggerdave (Sep 21, 2010)

We do have a cat contingent out here. Mike sawyer knows most of em. I think his name here is mirage. Find him on fb. He is from Leesburg and can help you out. I row too just not all the time. 14 foot aire raft. New gauley cheat lower yough etc.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

huh, I run an oar rig on a 14ft SBer....my uncle runs a 16 ft aire (jaguarundi I think?). We just floated the New yesterday. I feel like a 14 footer here will get ya to alot of places-much bigger and you are limiting yourself.

I know of several other guys that run oar rigs here in WV, you might not find many up north in yankeetown WV...but further south more people own them for the typical new and gauley runs. Alot of these guys own them to fish (as was my main reason for getting into rafting). Every private boater I know runs an oar rig....of course the commercial guides don't know anybody with them because no guides I've known ever owned their own boats! 

There are many good rivers in the state for an oar rig, some more technical rather than the big water like the New/Gauley. We have the Elk in the Webster area, North Branch potomac, South Branch Potomac, North Fk of the South Br of Potomac, Bluestone, Tygart, Middle fork, Shaver's Fork, Dry fork....lots of options that basically run year round more or less (which is the other awesome thing about our state's waters).

You better be ready to ship your oars though, that is one reason I run a 60" frame on my 14' foot rafts...so I can *almost* grab both without leaning.


----------

